# Tecumseh HM80 repair manual?



## ajmartin

I am in search of an older Tecumseh HM80 ( 8 hp ) repair manual. Anyone know where I can find such an item? Preferably in .pdf format.

Thanks


----------



## snoman

ajmartin
Go to this site and your request will be answered. http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

snoman


----------



## David Washburn

what is the motor out of


----------



## randall

Im Looking For The Same Thing-help.A REPAIR MANUAL FOR A OLD TECUMSEH HM80.


----------



## gcshobby

*Tecumseh HM80 repair manual*

Looking for Tecumseh HM80 repair manual in pdf format.


----------



## usmcgrunt

gcshobby said:


> Looking for Tecumseh HM80 repair manual in pdf format.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the manual you requested.If you have any questions,come on back and some one will try to help.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------

